#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Mechanical Engineering >  >  >  Api exam 510 - 570 & 653

## acier58

API 510 EXAM




> 510 EXAM PREPARATION STUDY MATERIAL.pdf
> 510_Final_Questions.pdf
> 510_IRS_Pune_open_book_questions_final.doc
> 510_NewApp_2012.ashx
> API 510 QUESTIONS.pdf
> API 510 Study Plan.pdf
> API 510 Study questions.pdf
> API 510-9th Edition.pdf
> API 571-2003.pdf
> ...



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


API 570 EXAM




> 52727304-API-RP-571-VI-QUESTIONS.pdf
> 570_NewApp_2012.pdf
> 570-2009.pdf
> API 570- Daily Exam 5C API-571-577 questions_PSJ.doc
> API 570 Daily Practice Exams.pdf
> API 570 Exam Calculations.pdf
> API 570 Final Test#1 Answers.pdf
> API 570 Final Test#1.pdf
> API 570 Final Test#2.pdf
> ...



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



API 653 EXAM




> 2015_.pdf
> 2207_.pdf
> 651-Cathodic-Protection-Tanks.pdf
> 653_15~1_.DOC
> 653_15~1_.DOC
> 653_15~2_.DOC
> 653_15~2_.DOC
> 653_Homework__1_03_.pdf
> 653_Homework__1_03_.pdf
> ...



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Enjoy !See More: Api exam 510 - 570 & 653

----------


## Marty Thompson

Are these any different than those on cswipquestions.blogspot.com?
Just asking if there is any new material here.

----------


## acier58

> Are these any different than those on cswipquestions.blogspot.com?
> Just asking if there is any new material here.



Sincerely, I don't know if there is a difference.

I've just re-uploaded a package uploaded by another member.

It is easier for you to check the contents of this package and the files uploaded on the site that you just mentioned.

Regards

----------


## vfq3481

Excellent post Acier!!!
Once again!!!
THANKS!!!

----------


## Gasflo

Thank you Acier58, highly appreciated.

----------


## Hassan_engr39

Thank alot....

----------


## tsrc8204

It's a tough work, very appreciated!

----------


## bhatti92

> Sincerely, I don't know if there is a difference.
> 
> I've just re-uploaded a package uploaded by another member.
> 
> It is easier for you to check the contents of this package and the files uploaded on the site that you just mentioned.
> 
> Regards



Please upload the CSWIP 3.1 & 3.2 Questions and Answers Package

----------


## bhatti92

> API 510 EXAM
> 
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




thankyou very much for such a nice sharing...........

----------


## Amr Muhammed Gad

jazak Allah khair

----------


## eriyanto.edy

Acier58, Thank for sharing

----------


## scipion

many thinks for those intresting documentation
please can any one provide us by API 580 training materials

----------


## Yuri47

please can any one provide us by NB 23 (NBIC) training materials

See More: Api exam 510 - 570 & 653

----------


## sams732001

Thanks a lot, 
Thank you for sharing.

Sam

----------


## tabishin2001

jaza kallah khair

----------


## jimban

Thank you!!!!

----------


## aps70

muchas gracias, sinceramente esta informacion es de muchisima utilidad
&iexcl;saludos!

----------


## acier58

> muchas gracias, sinceramente esta informacion es de muchisima utilidad
> &iexcl;saludos!



No hay de qu

Saludos! 
------------------------------
You're welcome

Regards!

----------


## M5416

thanks for the great valuable documents

----------


## adma210x2

thanks a lot for sharing[ :Smile: )]

----------


## JAZMALC

thanks

----------


## glen9090

thanks alot .. forthis share.  Does anyone have API 571 material please share... needed it badly

----------


## chaiamnat

Acier 58, Thank you so much, it is very useful .

----------


## bilals

can you please upload them again, the links are not working.
million thanks for sharing

----------


## av8r

Will someone please post API 653 Exam materials?  I can not open on site... THANK YOU!

See More: Api exam 510 - 570 & 653

----------


## acier58

Dear All,

My account Mediafire was suspended for hosting files not in accordance with copyright laws.
All my links are dead.

Regards

----------


## acier58

> Dear All,
> 
> My account Mediafire was suspended for hosting files not in accordance with copyright laws.
> All my links are dead.
> 
> Regards







> Will someone please post API 653 Exam materials?  I can not open on site... THANK YOU!



Find here: 
*API 653 EXAM.*
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API 510 & 570 later

Regards

----------


## acier58

> Dear All,
> 
> My account Mediafire was suspended for hosting files not in accordance with copyright laws.
> All my links are dead.
> 
> Regards







> Find here: 
> *API 653 EXAM.*
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



Find here: *API EXAM 570 EXAM*
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API 510 EXAM 2012 Later.

Regards

----------


## acier58

> Find here: *API EXAM 570 EXAM*
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> ...







> Dear All,
> 
> My account Mediafire was suspended for hosting files not in accordance with copyright laws.
> All my links are dead.
> 
> Regards



Here: *API 510 EXAM 2012*
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards

----------


## gateaux_boy

Dear 
acier58
Many thank.

----------


## acier58

> Dear 
> acier58
> Many thank.




You're welcome.

Regards

----------


## idontno

Bundle of Thanx
u r the best.

----------


## maaklee

Dear
acier58. You are super
Many thank.

----------


## os12

Thanks a lot!

----------


## lsilver

Thank you Acier

----------


## nicola1909

Thank you VERY MUCH Acier!!

N.

----------


## El_gonza

would you kindly upload again, cause the link doesn't work anymore, thank you for sharing

See More: Api exam 510 - 570 & 653

----------


## abualabant

pls can u send another link icant download this I need it so much with all thankx

----------


## Habeeb Ulhaq

I also tried the link on this thread but unfortunately its not working, can someone please upload at least API 510 practice question/material .

----------


## HONESTPRINCE

The links are down. Can anyone please re upload especially the API 510 training material?? Thanks in advance

----------


## abinjacobalex

sir, can you reupload it again.  the link is no more valid now.

----------


## acier58

*Here the new links:*



*API_510_EXAM_2012*

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


*API_570_EXAM_2012*

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


*API_653_EXAM_2012*

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


*Enjoy !*

----------


## El_gonza

thanks!!!!!!!

----------


## rajeshh294

Mr.acier58!!!! ur awesome.... many many thanks for all ur uploads......

----------


## dedy14

> *Here the new links:*
> 
> 
> 
> *API_510_EXAM_2012*
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> ...



Mr.Acier58...
Many thanx for your uploads...

----------


## subwil

acier, can you upload again, please?
thank you

----------


## acier58

> acier, can you upload again, please?
> thank you



The links are still available. 
See post *#42*

----------


## samir5101

hello sir,

please upload again, these links are not working.........
Regards,
SAMIR AHMED

----------


## acier58

> hello sir,
> 
> please upload again, these links are not working.........
> Regards,
> SAMIR AHMED



Dear Samir,

Go to post #42.
The links are still available.


I just check them.

RegardsSee More: Api exam 510 - 570 & 653

----------


## Josenelro

The links are lost.

Los enlaces se perdieron.





> No hay de qu
> 
> Saludos! 
> ------------------------------
> You're welcome
> 
> Regards!

----------


## acier58

> *Here the new links:*
> 
> 
> 
> *API_510_EXAM_2012*
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> ...







> The links are lost.
> 
> Los enlaces se perdieron.



Have you tried the links posted on #42.
They're still available.

----------


## jawed81

hi 
   does any body have the material for API 650 ,510,570, UPDATED  FOR EXAM PURPSE  & PREPARATION KINDLY TOUPLOAD OR SEND ME THE LINK

----------


## jawed81

Does any body have updated api 653, 510& 570 for exam preparation , plz upload or send me the link
  thanks in advance

----------


## ify09

Thank you very much

----------


## abg1924

Dear acier58,

the file is deleted. appreciate that you can upload it again?

----------


## acier58

> Dear acier58,
> 
> the file is deleted. appreciate that you can upload it again?




Why you don't  check all posts before asserting that links are dead !
Those in post #42 are still available.

----------


## abg1924

Dear acier58,

many thanks bro. really appreciate that.

----------


## sameercnn

Coulc you please send me link once again because existing link is not working may be file deleted for API 653.


Thanks,

regards,

 Sameer

----------


## acier58

> Coulc you please send me link once again because existing link is not working may be file deleted for API 653.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> regards,
> 
>  Sameer



The links are still available.
Go to post #42

Regards

----------


## amit84ind

file not available..

----------


## maxstriker

Could someone re-post this material, looks like it would be handy, but they are not working now

See More: Api exam 510 - 570 & 653

----------


## maxstriker

Oops, My mistake, Thanks for the upload! post 42 works fine! 

Cheers!

----------


## banjerdkom

Thank you verymuch

----------


## Jaewook, Kim

Thanks for the information!
How can I download those API 653 materials?

----------


## acier58

> Thanks for the information!
> How can I download those API 653 materials?




Go to post #42 and click on the link that is just below.

Regards

----------


## goodscholar

Invalid or Deleted File.

----------


## acier58

> Invalid or Deleted File.




No !

The links on post #42 are still available !

Copy the link below and paste on your browser.

API 510_Exam
mediafire.com/download/07nv1c6ca416zc3/API_510_EXAM_2012.rar


API 570_Exam
mediafire.com/download/m38numshq9wfx5y/API_570_EXAM_2012.rar


API 653_Exam
mediafire.com/download/vv6chkq7u0la8b4/API_653_EXAM_2012.rar

Regards

----------


## tessios

Is there any one who can reupload once again. 

IT is real mean to me plz

----------


## samir5101

Dear acier58,

Thank you very much for useful post.

Many many thanks

----------


## samir5101

Dear sir,

I want to ask you one question that if i will get qualify in API 570 exam, after that it will boost my career? and can i get easily job in any MNC company?

please reply me as soon as possible.

awaiting of your resoponse.

Thank you and regards,
samir ahmed

----------


## duazo2009

> Dear sir,
> 
> I want to ask you one question that if i will get qualify in API 570 exam, after that it will boost my career? and can i get easily job in any MNC company?
> 
> please reply me as soon as possible.
> 
> awaiting of your resoponse.
> 
> Thank you and regards,
> samir ahmed



Reply: No, You have to search and try those company with requirements  the same what you're having, don't ever think that you'll be the only person having such qualification. What about your degree qualification? .It will not boost your career if you're not getting good experience. Passing such examination doesn't mean that you'll get easily a job, It is just an additional qualification  in order to compete globally.

----------


## chukwudi@1

please can some 1 help me with a sample of API 570 Exam question.  and answer

----------


## samir5101

dear duazo2009,
Thanks for your reply. I am BE (mechanical) and PGD (piping design and engineering) with 3.5 years of experiance. But i am in water treatment field. I want to go in core piping field. if it will give advantage?

that's i want to know.

Thank you and regards,
samir ahmed







> Reply: No, You have to search and try those company with requirements  the same what you're having, don't ever think that you'll be the only person having such qualification. What about your degree qualification? .It will not boost your career if you're not getting good experience. Passing such examination doesn't mean that you'll get easily a job, It is just an additional qualification  in order to compete globally.



See More: Api exam 510 - 570 & 653

----------


## huyvuongcdt98

Hi Acier58,

The API 653_exam can't down load. Could you please check and fix it?


thanks and Regards,

----------


## gasoil

another link_API_653_EXAM_2012.rar




```
_ttp://www.4shared.com/get/q48DrhZE/API_653_EXAM_2012.html
```

----------


## acier58

> Hi Acier58,
> 
> The API 653_exam can't down load. Could you please check and fix it?
> 
> 
> thanks and Regards,



Hi *huyvuongcdt98*,

The link is still available.

Copy this link in your browser : mediafire.com/download/vv6chkq7u0la8b4/API_653_EXAM_2012.rar


Regards

----------


## salvatrucha

Acier 53  can you upload api 653 510 and 570 again, it's not working, can't download it .thanks

----------


## salvatrucha

Meant acier 58

----------


## acier58

> Acier 53  can you upload api 653 510 and 570 again, it's not working, can't download it .thanks




See Post #42
The links are working

The links are still available.
Try again


API 510 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API 570 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API 653
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards

----------


## kavita_00

> See Post #42
> The links are working
> 
> The links are still available.
> Try again
> 
> 
> API 510 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> ...



It seems the link for API-653 seems broken. Can you upload same again.
Regards

----------


## acier58

> It seems the link for API-653 seems broken. Can you upload same again.
> Regards



I just check it out. 
The link is still valid. 
Try again!

Regards

----------


## acier58

> It seems the link for API-653 seems broken. Can you upload same again.
> Regards







> I just check it out. 
> The link is still valid. 
> Try again!
> 
> Regards




The link is still avalaible.
See this picture:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards

----------


## kavita_00

> I just check it out. 
> The link is still valid. 
> Try again!
> 
> Regards



When I am trying to download the file following message is coming-"*Oops! This link appears to be broken*". Can you please check.
Regards

----------


## pedrete

Dear Kavita

The link of AP 653 is broken: Uups! No se pudo encontrar la pagina 
Is possible repair it?

Thank You!

----------


## tayyabses

In my point of view, API-510 is more better than API-570. It is only my opinion.

See More: Api exam 510 - 570 & 653

----------


## acier58

_API Exam 653 - 2012_

New Link: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## samir5101

hi acier, can you give me your personnel ID?

----------


## M. Touheed

plz guide me about the method to download files from the given link. do i need to sign up on media fire???




> API 510 EXAM
> 
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Peterios

Please re-upload API 510 EXAM please

----------


## ntu

Thanks a million

no words to say thanks 

may god bless you

keep up your good work

----------


## sramdas

I have some lessons but I am getting an error restricting file size. 
Can anyone let me know how to upload the files in this forum.

----------


## d_kushwah

first register in any one of the site (which is free) 4shared.com or mediafire.com  and upload your files, then share the links in this forum

----------


## mamughal

kindly upload again, link doesn't work or any one can send to me API 510 Exam prep: stuff at

akmalmughal31@gmail.com


Regards

----------


## popo

Very usefull share, thank you

----------


## pas

acierN,
PLS SHARE IT TO ME ALSO I CANNOT OPEN THE FILE
YOU POSTED IN RAPIDFIRE FOR A570,A653 & A510

REGARDS,
PAS

----------


## pas

mr. acier58
the file is not opening please upload it again

Regards,
pas

----------


## pas

mr. acier58
the file is not opening please upload it again

Regards,


pasSee More: Api exam 510 - 570 & 653

----------


## bpradeepkumar86

> API 510 EXAM
> 
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...





THANK YOU So MUCH

----------


## haiddeerr

AoA,
Can anybody repost the links ? because they have been removed from server.
Thanks in advance
Regards,
Haider Shah
API-570

----------


## jawan36

Hello Friends,
                      I found link for Api 653 exam

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## pkpatel1968

Can any upload it again?

----------


## rickycit

Saddly the links were deleted
If you could re-re-upload would be great!!

thanks a lot

----------


## acier58

Dear All

The links are still available.

Regards

*API_510_EXAM_2012*

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


*API_570_EXAM_2012*

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*API-653_Exam-2012*

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## vaddineni

Can anyone upload api 570 and  653 questions please .......thanks in advance

----------


## vaddineni

Can anyone upload api 570 and  653 questions please .......thanks in advance

----------


## azad98

link doesn't work

please repost
urgent

----------


## acier58

> link doesn't work
> 
> please repost
> urgent



The 3 links in post #103 are still available. I just checked.
Try again.

Regards

----------


## kashfaq

> Dear All
> 
> The links are still available.
> 
> Regards
> 
> *API_510_EXAM_2012*
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> ...



Excellent post Acier!!!

Thanks a lot for the files.

----------


## kashfaq

> Dear All
> 
> The links are still available.
> 
> Regards
> 
> *API_510_EXAM_2012*
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> ...



Excellent post Acier!!!

Thanks a lot for the files.See More: Api exam 510 - 570 & 653

----------


## getanasmalik

thanks a lot kashfaq

----------


## acier58

> thanks a lot kashfaq



Hi getanasmalik

LOL ! 
We thanks the uploader not the downloader.  :Encouragement: 

Regards

----------


## KAFKA

link has a problem may you please send files to my mail: ha.jpl2009@yahoo.in  thanks a lot

----------


## bruze

i cannot download the above link, can some one help me

----------


## abdulx

please reupload

jazaka lah khayran

----------


## vslaser

Dear friends, I tried downloading teh API 570 exam material but the link is invalid. Could one of you kindly share this again? my e-mail id is vslaser@gmail.com. It would be immense help if someone shares it with me.

Thanks  
Vijay

----------


## vslaser

Dear friends, I tried downloading teh API 570 exam material but the link is invalid. Could one of you kindly share this again? my e-mail id is vslaser@gmail.com. It would be immense help if someone shares it with me.

Thanks  
Vijay

----------


## muzikku1730

please can provide us by  Api exam 510 - 570 & 653  again

----------


## muzikku1730

please can provide us by  Api exam 510 - 570 & 653  again

----------


## akashdruva892

sir ...these mediafire links tht are givven are not workin ....plz help with API 653

----------


## acier58

> sir ...these mediafire links tht are givven are not workin ....plz help with API 653



The links are still available. Try again !


*API_510_EXAM_2012*

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


*API_570_EXAM_2012*

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


*API-653_Exam-2012*

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## akashdruva892

Dear Sir,,
thank for helpin...

Right now i m workin as sales Engineer in trading company wic trades flanges and fittings Oman 
i have done AWS-CWI
i m planing to take up CSWIP 3.1 and API 510


will it be helpfull to my carreer ...
I m seekin your guidnace... plz help meSee More: Api exam 510 - 570 & 653

----------


## romulk

Dear Acier, thank you for useful post!

----------


## arsalan47

FOR API 510: IS THIS CONTENT ENOUGH FOR PASSING API 510 EXAMS?? Acier58

----------


## fouad85

links not working * please update them

----------


## zulfadli.izaraee

api 510 exam cannot download anymore.can you update the link? thanks

----------


## Coavas

Invalid or Deleted File.

----------


## nnarvind

Dear Sir*

These links are not working anymore. Kindly upload again to **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## kendellr

Greeetings* Could you kindly re-upload the API 653 Exam Link.

----------


## snekvalesi

thanks a lot

----------


## nnarvind

Kindly upload again since current links are not working

----------


## camersa

Regards

The links are broken. You could be rise a new links? I am interested in API 570/510.

Thank you alot

----------


## BKH34

Thank You

----------


## nnarvind

The above links does not work anymore. Kindly upload again.

See More: Api exam 510 - 570 & 653

----------


## Rod Donato

Dear Sir (acier58),

Good day. I would like to ask you a favor to re-upload the reviewer. It was already Invalid or Deleted in Mediafire. Thank you very much.

Best Regards,
Rod

----------


## nnarvind

Kindly reload into **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## vpsimbu86

Dear,
 The link is not available...plz update again

Thanks

----------


## Madhan Kannan

The files is not not available please re upload sir 
thank you

----------


## nnarvind

Unable to download ,kindly upload to **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] again .Thanks

----------


## kornengineer

> The links are still available. Try again !
> 
> 
> *API_510_EXAM_2012*
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks you so much.

----------


## Madhan Kannan

Sir api 570 not able to download sir please upload the Api 570 only sir thank you

----------


## Madhan Kannan

Thank you for your valuable reply of Api 510 and 653

----------


## mol_kres

Thanks a lot dude.......

----------


## nnarvind

Hi,

The link does not work anymore. Kindly re-upload again.

----------


## scipion

salem for all,
please share API 510 recertification exam questions related to 2017, 2018,2019
it will be very helpful

----------


## antennathvn

Its the redirection link, try this for API 570 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


For API 653 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Api exam 510 - 570 & 653

----------


## scipion

salem,

tanks a lot, probably I am badly expressed, my question is related  to the questions of the recertification exams reflecting the code updates
questions from the recertification exams for the last years 2017, 2018, 2019 and 2020

----------


## CANDICEDALAIS

Hi

Please can you upload the links again for api. The ones on here dont seem to be working. Thank you in advance🙂

----------


## amiralam111@gmail.com

Please reupload api510 exam link its not working now. Thank you

----------


## nnarvind

Dear Friend ,

The download links not working. Kindly upload again.

Thank you

----------


## nnarvind

Dear Friend,

Thank you for shaaring. Kindly upload API 510.

----------


## gs153

API STD 510-2014 + Add1(2017)+add2(2018) can download from here.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## tempestate

Thank you so much.

----------


## buddy19

> API 510 EXAM
> 
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Links is dead, please upload again.
Thanks a lot

----------


## buddy19

Thanks alot

----------


## soloweber

The Links are dead, please upload again.
Thanks a lot

----------


## soloweber

The Links are dead, please upload again.
Thanks a lot

----------

